

You're Lucky Your Boss Doesn't Use Flash Dev Edition - k33n
http://www.outernet.io/article/341/you-re-lucky-your-boss-doesn-t-use-flash-dev-edition

======
gobongo
If your boss DOES use Flash Dev edition put try { <code here> }
catch(err:Error) { } around all of the large sections of your code whose
execution causes these dialogs to better hide your incompetence. Job saved!!

